# Will new 1d Mark IVs drop in price come March?



## Wingspan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello gents,

I love the specs on the new 1dx but my fav lens is the 16-35mm on a 1.3x sensor. Since I already have a ff camera and will update to its successor the mark III whenever it comes out, I need to upgrade to the mark IV from its predecessor. I will buy the mark IV new but am wondering if the price will go down once the 1dx is out in March. Any ideas? I remember the price of the mark III dropping like a stone when IV came out but I suspect a lot of that was because the III was viewed as somewhat flawed model or at least perceived so by many. But I don't know really.

So, if price of the IV won't come down, I better sell my III asap before the market is somewhat flooded with used IVs.

The others guys are going through this next month so maybe that could be a good indicator?

Your thoughts and time are greatly appreciated.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 22, 2012)

I would think the mkIV price will drop in the not too distant future, I don't think it'll be huge drop in price, but there will be a drop from stores wanting to get rid of the 1DmkIV stock to make room for the 1DX, especially if 1DmkIV production is going to cease (is it?)!


----------



## dolina (Jan 22, 2012)

Once the 1DX comes out Canon will stop production of the 1D4. So any discounts will be made if the item does not move within 1-2 months after the 1DX starts shipping in April.


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 22, 2012)

dolina said:


> Once the 1DX comes out Canon will stop production of the 1D4. So any discounts will be made if the item does not move within 1-2 months after the 1DX starts shipping in April.


I think in the January issue of Advanced Photography (A UK Mag), when discussing the 1Dx a Canon rep said that the 1D4 was not being discontinued.


----------



## dolina (Jan 22, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Once the 1DX comes out Canon will stop production of the 1D4. So any discounts will be made if the item does not move within 1-2 months after the 1DX starts shipping in April.
> ...


In a press release relating to the 1DX Canon stated that they will be dedicating their 7,000/month capacity to the 1DX.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 22, 2012)

Perhaps we can look forward to a 1D4 N ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 22, 2012)

I expect prices to rise. That typically happens when a new higher priced model arrives.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with spokane, i've been looking out for a good priced 1D4 and the cheapest they ever got to was about 1 week before the 1Dx got anounced and ever since the prices used went up, cheapest i've seen is new for about 4k out of hong kong. I like you absolutely love the APS-H with 16-35 combo especially when i have the 70-200 f2.8 on a 5D2 along side.

and as an aside i'm not going to bother selling my mk3 i have been wanting a dedicated Infrared camera for a while so that baby is going in for a makeover and will become IR only that way i dont have to worry about trying to sell it and losing lots of money on it.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 22, 2012)

I am just loving the 1D4 and 70-300L combo - best of both worlds - portable and high performance


----------



## traveller (Jan 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> and as an aside i'm not going to bother selling my mk3 i have been wanting a dedicated Infrared camera for a while so that baby is going in for a makeover and will become IR only that way i dont have to worry about trying to sell it and losing lots of money on it.



Are you joking or just crazy? What advantages would a 1D series have over a basic 'Rebel' as an IR converted camera? In the UK, MPB Photographic are selling used 1D MkIIIs at £1379 and an IR converted 550D at £519. I know what I'd do...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 23, 2012)

traveller said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > and as an aside i'm not going to bother selling my mk3 i have been wanting a dedicated Infrared camera for a while so that baby is going in for a makeover and will become IR only that way i dont have to worry about trying to sell it and losing lots of money on it.
> ...


Um... how can you compare a rebel to a 1D

Weather proof
Autofocus
AF micro adjust
better IQ than a rebel
AF at f8

hows that for starters?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 23, 2012)

traveller said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > and as an aside i'm not going to bother selling my mk3 i have been wanting a dedicated Infrared camera for a while so that baby is going in for a makeover and will become IR only that way i dont have to worry about trying to sell it and losing lots of money on it.
> ...



Why would anyone buy a 1series body - because they are the bes!

Thank you for cheering my day up ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wingspan (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, did anybody buy a a new Mark III as the IV was coming out? That I imagine would be a good indicator as to wether this thing is going to go on sale anytime soon. Thanks again.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 24, 2012)

Wingspan said:


> Well, did anybody buy a a new Mark III as the IV was coming out? That I imagine would be a good indicator as to wether this thing is going to go on sale anytime soon. Thanks again.


i certainly hope you are right


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 24, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Wingspan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, did anybody buy a a new Mark III as the IV was coming out? That I imagine would be a good indicator as to wether this thing is going to go on sale anytime soon. Thanks again.
> ...



A bit different this time as there seems to be no direct (1.3) replacement for the 1D4, so I would guess there ill be a queue of wildlife and sports shooters wanting one


----------



## marinien (Jan 24, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Wingspan said:
> ...



+1

Do you think that the price of used 1Ds mkIII will not drop much as it has the AF at f/8 advantage compare to the 1D X?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 24, 2012)

marinien said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



I think if anything the price of the 1D4 will stay strong as the 1DX alternative will be much more expensive


----------

